# No adjacent matching stickers, and each color on each face



## meichenl (May 18, 2011)

A non-cubing friend, on playing with my cube and failing to solve it, decided instead to try to mix it up as much as possible. 

Her goal was to get each face to have at least one sticker of each color on it, and to have no two adjacent stickers with the same color. (Every sticker has four adjacent stickers.) 

Messing around, I was able to do make such a position, but only by twisting a single corner manually. Is it possible to do this with a legal cube position?


----------



## irontwig (May 18, 2011)

Yes: http://www.planet-puzzle.com/cubekyukan3x3.html


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 18, 2011)

Ra Fa Ra Fa2


----------



## meichenl (May 18, 2011)

That was fast. Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2011)

meichenl said:


> Every sticker has four adjacent stickers.



Hmm, I never realized that. It's obvious when you think about it for a moment, but I never had.


----------



## Chrisalead (May 19, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Hmm, I never realized that. It's obvious when you think about it for a moment, but I never had.


 
I was telling myself the same thing ! Remind me of a torus.


----------



## Owen (May 19, 2011)

Checkboard + dots will do the trick.


M2 E2 S2 M' E' M E


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2011)

Owen said:


> Checkboard + dots will do the trick.
> 
> 
> M2 E2 S2 M' E' M E


 
_"get each face to have at least one sticker of each color on it"_ ?


----------

